# Bloc-note avancé pour iPad



## DeaThLord (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Cela fait un certain temps que j'envisage de prendre un iPad pour diverses raisons, mais j'hésite toujours à en prendre un parce que je n'en aurais pas l'utilité dans le cadre de mes études. Je voudrais donc savoir s'il existait une application qui permettrait de charger, par exemple, les syllabus et slides (version généralement PDF mais je sais convertir ^_^) et de prendre des notes (de préférence à la main) dessus. Je sais que ça existe par exemple sur PC (j'ai vu quelqu'un prendre note sur un PC avec tablette graphique), mais bon, je suis utilisateur mac convaincu 
Jusqu'ici j'ai trouvé des apps pour charger les fichiers de syllabus et slides, des apps pour prendre note à la main, mais rien pour faire les deux d'un coup
Quelqu'un aurait une idée d'une app qui pourrait faire mon bonheur ?


----------



## twinworld (3 Décembre 2010)

j'ai saisi "note" dans la cellule de recherche de l'iTunes Store. J'ai trouvé : 

Muji Notes, ça vous conviendrait ?  http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/muji-notebook/id397351449?mt=8

PDF Expert for iPad
http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/pdf-expert-for-ipad-annotate/id393316844?mt=8

iAnnotate PDF 
http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/iannotate-pdf/id363998953?mt=8

mais il doit sans doute y en avoir encore des autres.

Ah et puis celui-ci aussi
http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/pdf-notes-for-ipad-pdf-reader/id391487223?mt=8
qui a l'air pas mal du tout ! Gratuit en plus.


----------



## DeaThLord (3 Décembre 2010)

Oui, j'ai trouvé iAnnotate aussi, je pense que c'est ce que je vais prendre. Merci ^^
Si un modo (je pense qu'il en faut un ?) peut mettre sur Résolu&#8230; ^^


----------



## twinworld (3 Décembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Ah et puis celui-ci aussi
> http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/pdf-notes-for-ipad-pdf-reader/id391487223?mt=8
> qui a l'air pas mal du tout ! Gratuit en plus.


un petit retour. L'application n'est pas super stable. La navigation au sein d'un document se fait à l'aide de boutons "avant" et "arrière". Dommage que la navigation par défilement au doigt n'ait pas été intégrée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




DeaThLord a dit:


> Si un modo (je pense qu'il en faut un ?) peut mettre sur Résolu ^^


vous pouvez mettre tout seul "résolu" dans un des menus déroulants en haut du fil.


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2010)

DeaThLord a dit:


> Si un modo (je pense qu'il en faut un ?) peut mettre sur Résolu ^^



C'est fait.


----------



## twinworld (4 Décembre 2010)

Encore un retour. Finalement, j'ai installé iAnnotate PDF. 

Notes for iPad, gratuit, présentait le désavantage de ne pas permettre de faire des notes. On peut seulement dessiner et surligner. Par contre, ces deux choses, elle le fait très bien. L'interface est intuitive, on peut choisir l'épaisseur du trait pour écrire et pour surligner. De plus, l'application travaille avec Dropbox. 

iAnnotate PDF a une interface plus lourde. Le passage du crayon au surligneur est moins fluide que dans la précédente appli et on ne peut pas choisir l'épaisseur du trait. Par contre, on peut dactylographier des notes. L'application a planté plusieurs fois pendant que je réglais les palettes d'outils, par contre elle est stable ensuite. Ce qu'on peut regretter également, c'est que le logiciel n'offre la synchronisation que via iTunes ou via un petit logiciel à installer sur son ordi. Avec iTunes, je n'ai pas réussi à tomber sur mon document annoté bien que je l'ai téléchargé. Avec le logiciel de l'éditeur, j'ai eu du mal à pouvoir afficher mon document dans Preview : les premières versions uploadées sur mon Bureau n'affichaient pas les annotations. J'ai effacé ces versions, et j'ai eu toutes les peines du monde à faire comprendre au logiciel qu'il devait envoyer une nouvelle fois le document sur mon ordi. Finalement, après avoir quitté et relancé l'appli, j'ai pu ouvrir le document annoté dans Preview, ainsi que dans Acrobat. On a le choix d'envoyer un document modifiable ou non. Bref, il faudra voir à l'usage. 

D'après les liens que j'avais indiqués précédemment, il reste deux applications à tester. PDF Expert a l'air bien. Ne serait que parce qu'il permet d'envoyer des documents sur MobileMe, Google Docs, Dropbox et tout un tas d'autres applications. Pour le reste, les options et outils ont l'air d'être les mêmes que ceux d'iAnnotate PDF. 

Ce que j'ai pu constater, avec toutes ces applications qui lisent des PDF, c'est qu'elles ne sont pas toujours stables, surtout avec des gros documents. Et donc, c'est la question qui reste en suspens.


----------



## SamMTO (26 Juillet 2013)

DeaThLord a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Cela fait un certain temps que j'envisage de prendre un iPad pour diverses raisons, mais j'hésite toujours à en prendre un parce que je n'en aurais pas l'utilité dans le cadre de mes études. Je voudrais donc savoir s'il existait une application qui permettrait de charger, par exemple, les syllabus et slides (version généralement PDF mais je sais convertir ^_^) et de prendre des notes (de préférence à la main) dessus. Je sais que ça existe par exemple sur PC (j'ai vu quelqu'un prendre note sur un PC avec tablette graphique), mais bon, je suis utilisateur mac convaincu
> Jusqu'ici j'ai trouvé des apps pour charger les fichiers de syllabus et slides, des apps pour prendre note à la main, mais rien pour faire les deux d'un coup
> Quelqu'un aurait une idée d'une app qui pourrait faire mon bonheur ?




Salut!

Etant moi même étudiant, j'utilise depuis un bon moment l'iPad dans ma prise de note en cours. Mon appli est Beesy, la prise de note est facile et simple et l'outil est surtout très pratique pour les travaux de groupe. Il est possible d'avoir un suivi des membres de l'équipe dans la réalisation d'un projet ce qui permet de voir l'avancer du travail.


----------

